# Blue Maxima



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I am new to this forum, but I am on maxima.org....here is the link to my cardomain page....let me know what you think, more pix coming soon....thanks
http://members.cardomain.com/cardana


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Looks nice!!!

Here's some of the pictures and the link:

http://members.cardomain.com/cardana


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

very nice cosmetic work. the paint and kit looks good. if you would buy parts for the engine it would be great.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

As far as engine, I have pretty much every bolt on you can get for a fourth gen Maxima....I am just saving for boost now....what engine mods are you talking about?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its nice as f***! i even like the altezzas. the only thing that im not crazy about are the wheels and the mesh in the front (would look better in black). other than that... its sweet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ooooo, nice :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......wow.........nice maxima


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I love the color. is that factory paint?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah....but its not a nissan color....its the color they painted the Vipers in 96 with the white racing stripes....the paint is called "Viper GTS metalic blue pearlcoat"....I just had a little extra flake added, but other than that it is a "stock" color


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

the front looks awsome man. great work. how much did the paint itself cost?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont have the receipt in front of me...I know when all was said and done...getting the body kit/fixing dents/installing kit/and paint job (changed colors) cost right around 5K....if I find the receipt for the total job I will let you know how much the paint it self cost. The chrome illusion paint that I painted my front coil cover with was about $500 an oz....luckily I know someone who works at a local body shop


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

those rims look smaller than 18s... nice car tho.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah I know....its because the spokes of the wheel dont touch the lip...and I knew this when I bought them but I really wanted them....when going bigger than an 18 on a Max it really tends to hurt your performance....thanks for all the compliments though


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

hey bud still looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

hey man, im in charlottesville too. I have seen your max around and the pics dont do it justice. Very nice work


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

nice clean maxima


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Nice Max. My brother has the same body kit as you.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice max.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *those rims look smaller than 18s... nice car tho. *


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Very Nice. Lots of Work put into your car. It's obvious.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

thanks everyone for your comments....the car is still coming along, I have recently changed the grille to a sarona mesh grille, and also I have added a underbody neon kit....I will have more pics up soon on my cardomain site. I plan on going with F/I in the winter/spring. I may spray it....or I may just wait until I have enough money for the S/C.


----------

